# I.B.S-C Diary



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok i've decided to start an I.B.S diary. It may help me keep track of what NOT to eat. If that's even the cause. So..................Saturday, February 11th, 20126:08am -I got up out of bed at 3:52am, to have a hot drink. I ended up having two. Had two cups of tea. Had a quarter of a Mint Aero. So far, no pain.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

[colour=pink]This is the fifth day of being on my menstrual cycle. I'd have expected to be in more pain than this. Wow. A mild menstrual cycle? Who'd have guessed? lol


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

[colour=pink]


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmmm[/colour=green]


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

8:23am-Had a jacket potatoe, and a cup of tea for breakfast. I woke up to my nose bleeding. Brilliant. Now i'm bleeding from two places at once. I'll have no blood left at this rate. Better be extra careful not to cut myself today then hey? lol


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

4pm-I fell asleep while watching 'The Jeremy Kyle Show' this morning. I didn't mean to. I just felt extra tired. I always am, when i get a menstrual cycle. Menstrual cycles make me feel faint.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

7:10pm-Had two more cups of tea. They're more gentle on my bowel than coffee. Though coffee is good when i need to flush out my bowel quickly. Coffee is my rocket fuel,


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

8:25pm-Made another two cups of tea. I feel safer when i have a full bladder. I'm in less pain then. And i become less constipated. Ate half of a block of chocolate. I feel fine so far.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

1:25am-Had two cups of coffee, while watching 'Brothers and Sisters'.4:44am-Had one cup of coffee8:17am-Had two cups of coffee and half of a block of plain milk chocolate. Feeling ok.12:10pm-Made a cup of tea. Watched 'The Big Bang Theory'. I love that show I've realized it's normal for me to get wind, straight away after urinating. I get extra gas, when i have a menstrual cycle. Gas can sting my anal area, when i have a flare-up.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

I admit i binge ate AGAIN, in the last week







. At my peril, It's my own fault. Yet it's hard to stop. Ended up taking Lactulose last Tuesday morning at about 2am, as i felt something was trapped inside my rectum. I only take laxatives if i feel over-constipated. Normally, i wouldn't take Lactulose, but glad i did, cos it relieved the trapped feeling in my anus, somewhat. Glad i made the choice to take some, as i wasn't sure how i would end up. I just had a gut instinct to take some (no pun intended. lol). Then i drank six cups of tea within eight hours. Just to be sure i was getting enough hydration.


----------

